# Need Help! Pontoon Blind Missing!



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I need your help. My pontoon blind has disappeared from Wildfowl Bay. It is a 20' pontoon with 24' pontoons all dressed up with cedar. It was anchored in Wildfowl Bay about half a mile northwest of the end of the cut at the public launch in Bayport. It was there on Thursday, and and was not on Sunday afternoon. The big blow on Friday may have broken it loose from its anchor system. My boys and my father and I spent this morning looking for it. This is our first year with our own blind. It does have my name, address and phone number on it. Any information or help would be very much appreciated. 

Nathan Hager


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

That really sucks! I hope you find it soon. If it indeed did float away someone will see it and see your name etc. and let you know.

If it was fowl play it may be gone only to return with someone else's name attached. So I hope you have some distinctive marks or something that only you know about. 

Good luck Bro! 
Smoke


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Look off the end of mud creek. 
Friday afternoon i was out and it looked like there was two blinds blown up in the weeds along that stretch from sand point to the mud creek access.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

We were at Fish Point Lodge Sunday through Tuesday and they lost one as well in the wind, but knew where it ended up. Even though they anchor the hell out of them, they said it's not unusual in that wind. So doubt yours was foul play based on that info.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

I sold my pontoon blind because I was tired of hunting for it after a big storm.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks, I will check over there.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

One more time, bump it to the top. Really hoping somebody didn't steal from me and my four kids.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

I was out Sunday.off sebewaing I'd bet break off..
I'd be looking bay port to caseville...there was a strong south wind before the west and Northwest blow ...just hope it didn't get around sand point some how or it's in Canada 

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

You might be able to pull a hourly wind history (Sag Bay #1)and start guessing from that. Worked for me once.


----------



## Bayport (Aug 29, 2009)

Had one years ago and someone took it to the middle ground< South wind high and dry. DNR located, with address and phone number.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

You need to get a airboater and put some miles down the shoreline fast. Great way to move fast shallow. I'd help but my hands are full right now. That blind could be anywhere from sag river to tip thumb. It's not anywhere from augres to bay city that I've seen.


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

walleyeman2006 said:


> I was out Sunday.off sebewaing I'd bet break off..
> I'd be looking bay port to caseville...there was a strong south wind before the west and Northwest blow ...just hope it didn't get around sand point some how or it's in Canada
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


:lol: Sorry, to laugh OP, just thinking about a pontoon blind making it all the way to Canada and causing some international incident to get it back made me giggle a little.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Has the OP found his missing pontoon blind?

I was fishing this past weekend up in Bayport and near the end of the channel there is a partially submerged pontoon blind. It has MC numbers and a 2015 registration. 

Here is a photo:










It is resting in about 3-4 feet of water to the east/southeast of the end of the channel.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I enlarged the photo. The MC numbers are: MC 1372 LL. 

Based on the name painted on the side of the exposed pontoon, the owner's name is: Keep Out


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

John, thank you very much for posting this up, but no, that is not my blind, and I am the OP. Mine has my name on it and does not have MC numbers as it was towed and anchored as a blind not a watercraft. Are you referring to the channel from the stat launch?

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that blind is located between the Bay Port state launch and Bayshore marina. If you go out of BP, head out the channel and look SE. I saw one like it a couple of wks back but didn't go close to it.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

ThumbDweller said:


> John, thank you very much for posting this up, but no, that is not my blind, and I am the OP. Mine has my name on it and does not have MC numbers as it was towed and anchored as a blind not a watercraft. Are you referring to the channel from the stat launch?
> 
> Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes, I am referring to the channel from the state ramp. I take it that you have not yet found your blind. I am sorry to hear that.

Based on the condition of that one, I would be glad it is not yours. It looks like it would be very difficult to recover/remove as one of the toons is sunk.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, I cannot find the original thread I started last fall, it appears to have been lopped off the forum, so I am starting a new one. I wanted to be sure to give credit where credit is due and share our family's excitement at finding our blind. 



I believe we missed it on earlier searches because we were focusing on the west side of Wildfowl Bay because the storm blew out of the northeast when it broke loose. Somehow it made its way to the east side of the Bay and was lodged in the cattails with all anchors and ropes still attached. 



I still cannot believe that we found it, and we were able to mount a successful salvage operation with just my 16' duck boat and my family. 



The only damage was to the ladder that hangs off the nose that actually helped us as it dug into the bottom and kept it where it was in the cattails. 






Thank you to the poster who mentioned this spring that there was a floater stuck to the north of Mud Creek. We were able to get out of the Mud Creek launch yesterday afternoon with no problem with an long shaft outboard. We were helped by the NE wind for sure. 

Happy ending for once. So glad to report it was not stolen. 

Nathan Hager
aka ThumbDweller


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Great story, clad you found it. Your son's shirt says it all.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Better stick to pheasants Nathan. 

L & O


----------

